# debug1: client_input_channel_req: channel 0 rtype keepalive@openssh.com reply 1



## bryn1u (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello gusy,

When i connect with mysql-server (MariaDB-10.2) i get error like below:

```
debug1: client_input_channel_req: channel 0 rtype keepalive@openssh.com reply 1
```

My bad it's not related with MariaDB it shows everywhere !
Where is a problem ?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2017)

Turn off debug logging. You're looking at debug information from a keep-alive.


----------

